# Nur DSL-Anschluss von Telekom



## cater (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo

kann man auch einen DSL-Anschluss der Telekom bekommen, ohne einen T-Online Zugang? Leider ist die T-Online.de Seite etwas unübersichtlich, also frag ich einfach mal hier.

Und zwar will ich mit der Fritz!Card DSL und dem DSL Tarif von GMX (6,99/Mon.) ins Internet gehen, also weder mit T-Online DSL-Modem oder T-Online Tarifen, aber dazu brauch ich halt einen DSL Anschluss von der Telekom. Und wieviel kostet der?

Danke
Carlo


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. Januar 2003)

ISDN User: 10€/Monat
Analog User: 15€/Monat

So war's zummindest als ich mich angemeldet habe.


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

wenn du dir dsl holst , würde ich dir q-dsl empfehlen , das ist geil
halt nur , wenn du auch ne flat dazu haben willst


----------



## Eyewitness (14. Januar 2003)

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, vergiß DSL und geh zu http://www.ish.de
Billiger und schneller.


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. Januar 2003)

Niedersachsen != NRW && Niedersachsen != BW


----------



## Eyewitness (14. Januar 2003)

Sorry, auf die Herkunftsangaben im Profil achte ich irgendwie nie.....

Ansonsten kann ich nur den Vorgängern zustimmen, DSL Anschluß bei der Telekom bestellen und Zugang ins Internet über anderen Anbieter besorgen.


----------

